# abbreviations & HMS Baldur (Mythcett Camp)



## norfolkdumpling2

Hi
I'm researching my father in laws naval history. On his records in 1941 his rating says A/PO (TY). I am assuming this stands for Acting Petty Officer - can anyone please tell me what (TY) stands for?

On another note does anyone know anything at all about HMS Baldur Mythcett Camp 1943. I know Baldur was the accounting base in Iceland at the time but I can find no further information or photos etc.

Thanks in anticipation

(Wave)


----------



## Hugh MacLean

A/PO (TY) = Acting Petty Officer (Temporary)
Regards


----------



## japottinger

HMS Baldur was the North of Scotland Orkney & Shetland Steam Navigation Co (phew!" passenger cargo ship St Clair. She was requisitioned as abas ship and later as a convoy ocean rescue ship. See my painting of her.


----------



## norfolkdumpling2

japottinger said:


> HMS Baldur was the North of Scotland Orkney & Shetland Steam Navigation Co (phew!" passenger cargo ship St Clair. She was requisitioned as abas ship and later as a convoy ocean rescue ship. See my painting of her.



Thank you for information - please can you tell me what is an abas ship?


----------



## Richard Maskiell

Suspect it's a typo for "a base ship".


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker

When I was in the army (many moons ago) Mytchett camp was
an army camp at Ash Vale, Aldershot.
Pat Baker.


----------



## The Duck

japottinger said:


> HMS Baldur was the North of Scotland Orkney & Shetland Steam Navigation Co (phew!" passenger cargo ship St Clair. She was requisitioned as abas ship and later as a convoy ocean rescue ship. See my painting of her.


Hi, my uncle served on HMS Baldur and it seems he was lost at sea although I can't find any info on this. He is listed on the Memorial stone: 
Royal Naval Patrol Service Memorial. Lowestoft.
Do you or any of the members have any information.
Look forward to hearing from you all soon.
The Duck.

JENKINS

Panel 5, Column 1.

P.O. JOHN

Shore Establishment

LT/JX. 218537. RN. Patrol Service. H.M.S. Baldur. 5th February, 1941. Age 37. Son of Thomas and Alice Jenkins, of Liverpool; husband of Marion May Jenkins, of Liverpool.

Notes or comments: HMS Baldur was Iceland shore base (Warlow: Shore Est. RN)
JENKINS, John M, Act/Petty Officer, RNPS, LT/JX 218537, MPK


----------

